# TRA001 - Base plate screw size?



## Sheshu (Nov 7, 2012)

I managed to lose the screws for the base plate on the TRA001.

Does anyone know what i'd need to buy to replace them? I've looked at replacement stuff by searching google but it nothing tells me the size or classification of screw type I need to get.

If anyone can tell me i'd be grateful i've been looking around for them for nearly an hour now and finally decided buying replacements is more sensible. Thanks.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like it's the same as the MOF001, which uses a 1/4" UNC (or 1/4"-20) thread.

Tool Spares Online. Dual Mode Plunge Router 2000W


----------



## frankr4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

I have had the same issue in the past,rather than researching my fingers off,I take the item to my local ACE hardware and match the screws with the item.....save a lot of aggravation !


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

aaaaditto on the Ace hdwr. Never failed me yet.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

I just got lucky when I went to mount my Triton to the table... 1/4" UNC happened to be the only non-metric size of machine screw I had in the house!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Same here, take whatever to my local hardware - no problem.


----------



## Sheshu (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I now have the screws. 

I do have a new problem which I might ask about soon.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I bought a set of "Thread Detective"..... saves me a lot of time.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21999


----------



## Sheshu (Nov 7, 2012)

Interesting, didnt know such a thing existed.


----------

